
The Violin Thief - tintinnabula
http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/style/2016/03/17/the-violin-thief/
======
yes_or_gnome
The daughter of the violin's owner is NPR host Nina Totenberg. She wrote about
the recovery between the time of its discovery and before its sale.
[http://www.npr.org/2015/08/06/427718240/a-rarity-
reclaimed-s...](http://www.npr.org/2015/08/06/427718240/a-rarity-reclaimed-
stolen-stradivarius-recovered-after-35-years)

------
mchahn
And he never got a penny for the theft, just a lifetime of enjoying the
violin. I'm not excusing him, just commenting.

~~~
fleitz
But he is now as immortal as the instrument adding himself to its provenance.

------
keithpeter
The Beyond Beethoven recording sounds interesting, and, of course, not easily
available.

Anyone listened to it?

Shame when someone with ideas is just a little too far out of the mainstream
of behaviour to get the social network to launch the ideas.

Quote from OA

 _" Tran kept urging her husband to build a career giving music lessons. Their
living room in Venice was perfect for that."_

Teaching and improvising could have been a way forward with software and Web
distribution. Such a shame.

PS the Mobius trio that you will find on youtube are actually three
guitarists. There stuff sounds interesting as well, so I'm ahead.

------
gaur
Concise version, presented chronologically:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ames_Stradivarius](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ames_Stradivarius)

